# Old Diamond Back



## thexrock (Oct 14, 2020)

I digged out my old Diamond Back and was just curious if anyone knows how I can find out what model or exact year this maybe (dont remember when/where i bought it) ?
I have a image of the number on the bottom F3_66221 but not sure what that third number is if it makes any difference.

Also are there places online where u can buy parts for these? Tires I think are original but are in rough shape, i may start there.


----------



## birdzgarage (Oct 14, 2020)

That is a 1983 diamond back viper.taiwan made.japan produced have serial on the left rear dropout.f is for the factory it came from,formosa taiwan.3 is the year,1983.the rest is the production number.taiwan production in that year and the tab for the chain guard tells me its a viper.


----------



## thexrock (Oct 14, 2020)

@birdzgarage 

Oh ok, good info. Thanks for letting me know!


----------

